#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-05-19
<Masternoob> Hallo, mir ist aufgefallen dass beim Ubuntu Phone Kalender Agenda mit "Aufgabenliste" übersetzt ist, richtiger wäre in diesem Kontext "Termine"
<Masternoob> Hab einen Vorschlag eingebracht, kann das mal wer reviewen?
<phillip> hi toddy
<phillip> hattest was gefragt hier, kannst du mal den krekreten
<phillip> *konkreten string zeigen?
<phillip> also so glaube ich nicht das man das so gernel sagen kann
<toddy> phillip: hi. hier sind zwei: https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/trunk/+pots/help/de/+translate?show=untranslated eimal [TOC] und dann noch was mit FAQs
<toddy> ich bin mir da unsicher
<rath> toddy: Änderung #36, von "Wie kann ich getätigte/entgangene Anrufe sehen?" zu "Wie kann ich vor kurzem/entgangene Anrufe prüfen?" ist nicht korrekt. Wenn dann: "Wie kann ich vor kurzem getätigte/entgangene Anrufe sehen?".
 * rath hat in Lauchpad leider nur Rechte zu "Suggestions".
 * rath hat vorgeschlagen "Wie kann ich vor kurzem getätigte/entgangene Anrufe prüfen?".
<rath> "check" kann in diesem Sinne auch "einsehen" heißen, so ein weiterer Vorschlag.
<toddy> also prüfen will man die entgangenen Anrufe ja nicht. "einsehen/sehen" ist da sicherlich besser.
<rath> jo
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-05-24
<phillip> toddy: hi
<toddy> phillip: hi. :)
<toddy> phillip: hattest Du wegen der [ + ] geschaut? Hier Beispiele: https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/trunk/+pots/help/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<phillip> ja
<phillip> und ich weiß es auch nicht :/
<toddy> hmm. schade. Ich finde ja das [TOC] noch nicht mal in der Anwendung.
<phillip> wir sollten daniel holbach fragen
<phillip> toddy: hast du mal in den Quelltext geschauscht und dann probiert das in der Anwendung zu finden?
<phillip> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~help-app-dev/help-app/trunk/view/head:/content/pages/scopes.md
<toddy> ich habe es versucht in der Anwendung zu finden.
<toddy> stimmt im Quellcode kann ich auch noch mal schauen
<toddy> Daniel kann ich Fragen
<phillip> also ich würde das [TOC] so lassen wie es ist, weil in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~help-app-dev/help-app/trunk/view/head:/content/pages/scopes.md auch noch andere Dinge wie "Title:" verwendet wird.
<phillip> aber zur Sicherheit fragen schadet nicht
<toddy> hmm. eventuell ist das eine Implementierung die nicht ausgegeben wird. ich frage da aber Daniel mal. danke für die Antwort.
<phillip> toddy: ahh und soll ich dich mal mit in das Übersetzerteam aufnehmen?
<phillip> gerade für die phone-Sachen?
<toddy> phillip: so viel mache ich ja auch nicht. bei phone werde ich aber sicherlich noch einiges machen.
<phillip> toddy: gut, schadet ja nicht.
<toddy> ok
<toddy> phillip: wir sind gerade in Essen im Linuxhotel mit den ubuntuusers.de Leuten.
<phillip> toddy: nochmal zu den [] ich glaube die müssen hier doch übersetzt werden, weil es sich im Quelltext um Markdown-Dateien handelt
<phillip> toddy: ahh cool, habe ich gelesen das ihr das macht :)
<toddy> phillip: im Oktober ist ausserdem wieder Ubucon https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2015/05/24/ubucon-2015-community-in-touch/
<phillip> toddy: habe ich ebenfalls gelesen, kann aber leider nicht ;/
<toddy> phillip: oh, schade
